# Кто-нить может посоветовать нормальный шрифт для терм

## ba

есть конечно Andale mono, но меньше определенного размера он становится слишком не четким...

----------

## pygoscelis

Bitstream Vera Sans Mono?

----------

## Zoltan

Lucida Sans Typewriter для терминала, monospace font в mozilla и для почты, берется из директории jre/lib/fonts в пакете sun-jdk.

----------

## ba

что-то я кириллицы в bitstream vera не нашел...

----------

## pygoscelis

 *ba wrote:*   

> что-то я кириллицы в bitstream vera не нашел...

 

Она там есть, только в unicode.

Кстати, меня видно? Этот пост тоже в unicode...[/img]

----------

## svyatogor

 *pygoscelis wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   что-то я кириллицы в bitstream vera не нашел... 
> 
> Она там есть, только в unicode.
> 
> Кстати, меня видно? Этот пост тоже в unicode...[/img]

 

Одно из двух. Или твой пост не в уникод, или форум научился кодировки выставлять.

----------

## pygoscelis

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> Одно из двух. Или твой пост не в уникод, или форум научился кодировки выставлять.

 

научился, видимо.  был в уникоде, однозначно.

----------

